# Benross V6 Trimass VMC 3 Wood â€“ Budget club but a top performer



## boggybop (Feb 28, 2009)

Strengths:
Great value - Â£40 for a quality club
High performance Aldila shaft fitted as standard
Variable Mass Control works a treat, the ball flight is controllable at the twist of a wrench
High quality grip fitted as standard
Powerful, low ball flight â€“ especially from the fairway.

Weakness: 
On (terrible) mishits the club isnâ€™t overly forgiving.

Â£39.99 â€“ thatâ€™s the price I paid for this great 3 wood.  Around 8 months ago I found myself in limbo; I had just parted company with a much loved friend, a Ping G2 to be precise, and didnâ€™t know what to do.  Did I go out and spend Â£150 on an expensive club which would be used maybe 3 times at most during a round, or go for the budget option.  I elected to go for the budget option, and I have to say it was a great golfing decision.

Benross are an upcoming brand, who is beginning to forge a reputation for top quality clubs at low prices; this means that they have established a large fan base in the process.  The Benross V6 Trimass VMC Fairway features Variable Mass Control to promote a neutral or draw bias- this can be swiftly altered by rearranging the weighting system in the clubhead.  The clubhead itself is made from a high grade two-piece 15-5 cast steel construction with a robot plasma weld face and thin crown technology for a deeper centre of gravity with a greater moment of inertia for accuracy, forgiveness and distance.  The club is fitted, as standard, with a green Aldila NV 75 Shaft, another top quality component which improves the overall style of the club.  Finally the Golf Pride Lime Grip finishes the club superbly. 

Using the club I have found a long, low, punishing ball flight which travels a great distance.  Using from the tee the 3 wood is exceptionally easy to use and has a high ball flight with long carry.  Off the floor, as with any 3 wood, the club is more difficult to use.  The club seems to be fairly forgiving and versatile but when struck severely incorrectly then the results are disastrous to say the least.  The clubhead is fairly heavy, and when coupled with the lightweight shaft promotes a faster swing speed which should equate to a greater distance.  For just short of Â£40 this has been an ideal 3 wood and I would highly recommend it to any level of golfer.


----------



## Parmo (Mar 18, 2009)

Boggybop I have to agree with you on the V6 Trimass, I bought mine about 12 months ago and went through the same situation as yourself "The expensive 3 wood which will only get used a couple of times a round or a budget 3 wood and invest the other cash in something more used throughout each round".  I found the same thing as you, a low penetrating ball flight when hit correctly with good distance but the margin for error is small and any mishits slight or large end with further problems.  The shaft at the time was the same as my Cobra F speed and fitted in well, so much so I bought the Ben Ross V6 5 wood as well a couple of weeks later (though since dropped for a 60*).  The club for me is best described as a love affair, sometimes wonderful and like walking on water, other times its like going to bed with a model and waking up with a monster chained to your bed that will not leave.

7/10 for me though I do want to try a Cobra S9 15*


----------

